# Lady Gaga Sucks...



## KittyKat (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay. Honestly Lady Gaga is the same format as Madonna.

They both suck. 

They're music sucks.

Which celebrity do you hate?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

Lady Gaga is an excellent troll and I like her because of this.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 17, 2010)

I like rock music. Metal, screamo, etc.  But I like Lady Gaga. Yeah.

I hate Slipknot.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't be hating on Lady Gaga or Madonna

And all your threads have almost the same layout


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Honestly, I'm kind of fond of her.
I don't hate either.
I don't really hate any celebrities, i guess


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2010)

hey look, it's xxxkittyxxx/hottigress' doppelganger, with another shit-tastic thread.


----------



## Ben (Jun 17, 2010)

Even if someone doesn't like Gaga's music, it's impossible not to admire her strength as a role model, and her visual creativity. I absolutely adore her for bringing back long-form music videos. :3c


----------



## KittyKat (Jun 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> Even if someone doesn't like Gaga's music, it's impossible not to admire her strength as a role model, and her visual creativity. I absolutely adore her for bringing back long-form music videos. :3c



I have to admit, she is quite unique that way, but it's still the same formula over and over. 
There's nothing new to it.
I haven't heard a Lady Gaga song yet that does not suck ass or make any sence.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> I have to admit, she is quite unique that way, but it's still the same formula over and over.
> There's nothing new to it.


 Kinda like, 90% of the music industry?


----------



## KittyKat (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Kinda like, 90% of the music industry?


Touche. ;D


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 17, 2010)

Lady GaGa and Madonna are both excellent artists.
You just don't like their styles.

I hate Ke$ha. She has no talent. The only reason she has any record signings is because she's Taylor Swift's cousin.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 17, 2010)

I hate you for hating lady gaga. >:[


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I hate Ke$ha. She has no talent.


If you wanna talk about a new artist whose music sounds the same, this is a perfect example



Ahkmill said:


> The only reason she has any record signings is because she's Taylor Swift's cousin.


Mind=Blown


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 17, 2010)

I can handle Madonna, but Lady Gaga.. how the hell is she famous?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> I can handle Madonna, but Lady Gaga.. how the hell is she famous?


 
because she's awesome


----------



## KittyKat (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> I can handle Madonna, but Lady Gaga.. how the hell is she famous?



Thank you ;D
And Ke$ha does suck too ;P


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> I can handle Madonna, but Lady Gaga.. how the hell is she famous?


 Because she has a lot of talent an appeals to many people?


WillowWulf said:


> If you wanna talk about a new artist whose music sounds the same, this is a perfect example


I only like one song from Ke$ha, and that's because her terrible voice is heavily distorted.



WillowWulf said:


> Mind=Blown


 It's true. :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I only like one song from Ke$ha, and that's because her terrible voice is heavily distorted.


 She sounds like she's high or drunk or something

And let's see here, I'd rather people follow Lady Gaga as opposed to Ke$ha, because she's not all about the sex appeal
She's actually a good role model 

How you should, you know, be yourself?


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, OP what bands/singers do you like?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 17, 2010)

Man, that takes balls to say on a website where most people are LGBT...

I have a gay friend who loves Lady Gaga.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 17, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> because she's awesome


 
She is? Is she awesome because of her big boobs, or is she awesome cause she can sound like shit?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

ITT The Monsters attack

Also, Lady GaGa is awesome and is a voice of our generation. Don't hate.

I do hate Ke$ha and 3OH!3, though.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> She is? Is she awesome because of her big boobs, or is she awesome cause she can sound like shit?


 She's awesome because she's different



Alstor said:


> ITT The Monsters attack


 I'm not a m-m-m-monster


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> She is? Is she awesome because of her big boobs, or is she awesome cause she can sound like shit?


 GaGa has a terrific voice, I don't know what terrible covers you're listening to.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> She is? Is she awesome because of her big boobs, or is she awesome cause she can sound like shit?


 Big boobs? Last I looked her chest was average sized.

She has talent.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 17, 2010)

*laughs* What's so different about her?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> *laughs* What's so different about her?


 Have any other pop stars managed to make a brilliant hat out of a fucking phone?


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> *laughs* What's so different about her?


 It's all about individuality

She's not like the many artists that have come out in the past year or two that are all about making money and you know, the sex



Ahkmill said:


> Have any other pop stars managed to make a brilliant hat out of a fucking phone?


She made a getaway in the Pussy Wagon


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, she made a hat out of a phone. She's so awesome. *goes out and buys all of Lady Gaga's CDs* I'm a fan now all because she can make a hat out of a fucking phone. Now that's talent. Shame she sounds like shit though.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Wow, she made a hat out of a phone. She's so awesome. *goes out and buys all of Lady Gaga's CDs* I'm a fan now all because she can make a hat out of a fucking phone. Now that's talent. Shame she sounds like shit though.


 That is talent. And it's also something that nobody else has done.
Almost everything GaGa has pulled off is totally original.

Also, judging by your profile and stuff, I'm taking it you're a metal head? If so, then of course you won't like GaGa cuz' metal heads hate pop. That's you're opinion, though.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Wow, she made a hat out of a phone. She's so awesome. *goes out and buys all of Lady Gaga's CDs* I'm a fan now all because she can make a hat out of a fucking phone. Now that's talent. Shame she sounds like shit though.


 Wow Ke$ha writes her own songs. She's so awesome. *goes out and buys Ke$ha's CD* I'm a fan now all because she writes her own songs. Now that's talent...Shame all her songs sound about the same _and_ she sounds like shit

just sayin'


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

Why do people insist on arguing about music, it's the most subjective thing ever :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Honestly though, just because someone likes one genre of music doesn't mean everything else is beneath it 

I believe they call it tolerance


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2010)

Gaga has talent. Look up videos of her playing the piano and singing. Good stuff.

Too bad she wastes it on trashy pop bullshit. She's so above that. This is why I don't respect her in the least.



Ben said:


> I absolutely adore her for bringing back long-form music videos. :3c


 
The push towards every popular single needing a music video is one of the worst things that's happened to music.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 17, 2010)

I can understand not liking something, that is your own personal taste. But to say she is talentless? Wut?


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 17, 2010)

Lady Gaga is far from being 'original.' There's nothing original about being 'different.'

Yeah, I'm a metal head, but it doesn't mean I hate pop. I'd rather listen to pop artists who can actually, you know, sing. I'll gladly listen to some Cyndi Lauper and/or Sinead O'Conner.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 17, 2010)

Saying Lady GaGa is talentless is like saying Todd Rundgren doesn't wanna bang on the drum all day.



Aeturnus said:


> Lady Gaga is far from being 'original.' There's  nothing original about being 'different.'
> 
> Yeah, I'm a metal head,  but it doesn't mean I hate pop. I'd rather listen to pop artists who  can actually, you know, sing. I'll gladly listen to some Cyndi Lauper  and/or Sinead O'Conner.


 There is a line between modern pop and 80's pop.


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

This thread is really stupid.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Define original would you kindly


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 17, 2010)

Amphion said:


> This thread is really stupid.


 Aww no more Nny?


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Aww no more Nny?


He's coming back. I tend to change avatars a lot when boredom strikes.


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Define original would you kindly


 
SHE WEARS WEIRD CLOTHES!!!111!!1!omg


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> Gaga has talent. Look up videos of her playing the piano and singing. Good stuff.
> 
> Too bad she wastes it on trashy pop bullshit. She's so above that. This is why I don't respect her in the least.


 Not all the time.


----------



## -Blue- (Jun 17, 2010)

Amphion said:


> This thread is really stupid.


 
Just watch and wait.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 17, 2010)

Amphion said:


> He's coming back. I tend to change avatars a lot when boredom strikes.


 I like the Nny avi. :>

Doesn't Gaga own the harlequin spotted Great Dane that appears in her vids?


----------



## Ben (Jun 17, 2010)

>lady gaga
>no talent

[yt]83xz20H-hAs[/yt]

<:3c


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Not all the time.


 My mom likes Speechless

I kinda like it too


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I like the Nny avi. :>
> 
> Doesn't Gaga own the harlequin spotted Great Dane that appears in her vids?


Nope. That dog is totally a stalker.


----------



## Rytes (Jun 17, 2010)

I like Lady Gaga. she has great songs to get a lapdance to


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow.  She's actually not bad at all in that vid Ben posted.  Better than I expected.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 17, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Nope. That dog is totally a stalker.


"You guys act like its a crime for a dog have binoculars in his car while he is parked outside a celebrity's house."


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't listen to lady gaga.
But I don't hate her because of that, everyone seems to have an urge to either love or hate every celebrity..


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> >lady gaga
> >no talent
> 
> [yt]83xz20H-hAs[/yt]
> ...


 
HOLY
SHIT


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 17, 2010)

Phone hat :3c

But yeah, her songs are okay. Very refreshing what all the DinseyPop, rap, and retarded indie rock that's been played recently. Nice to see She can do more than pop music.

And phone hat :3c


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jun 17, 2010)

Blasphemy!


----------



## Ratte (Jun 17, 2010)

I like both Lady Gaga and Ke$ha.  I'm a bad murrson.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 17, 2010)

I dislike most of her musics and her videos are repulsive. 

But I know she is just doing it because she knows it will get her money and fame and for that I like her. I think she knows how to work the system and get her name out there. So while I don't care for her as a musician I like her as a businessman. 

Make that money. More power to her.


----------



## Melo (Jun 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wow.  She's actually not bad at all in that vid Ben posted.  Better than I expected.


 
[yt]bNq1jSqakIQ[/yt]


----------



## Holsety (Jun 17, 2010)

I like Lady Gaga.


Sometimes


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 17, 2010)

i dunt kno, but just for the record, alejandro rox my sox :3


----------



## Boondawks (Jun 17, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> *They're *music sucks.


 


CommodoreKitty said:


> I dislike most of her *musics* and her videos are repulsive.





KooksNmonsters said:


> i dunt kno, but just for the record, alejandro rox my sox :3


 
Fuck!

Both sides are retarded.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 17, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> Fuck!
> 
> Both sides are retarded.


 Fuck you, I have sausage fingers. 

And the keys are close together.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2010)

I love Lady Gaga. I'd be her Paparazzi ;D


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 17, 2010)

Lady Gaga's music has a beat that brings my mood up.
That's all I give a fuck about.

Some celebrities I hate hearing about are Miley Cyrus, Paris Hilton, Bill Kaulitz, the white-haired chick singer from MCR, anything ICP, anything Slipknot, Criss Angel, and that tranny guy that hosted The Pickup Artist.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> the white-haired chick singer from MCR


 Gerard Way


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

Lady Gaga's awesome. I can't get enough of Poker Face and Bad Romance.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, Bad Romance was good.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 17, 2010)

Never listened to her songs, but I will like a few. I don't hate her. :3


----------



## Slyck (Jun 17, 2010)

Meh. I've never listened to much pop aside from Steely Dan and that's even stretching the definition of pop music. I wouldn't be surprised if I don't like it, though, being raised on Grand Funk and The Rolling Stones.

I'll grab my earphones and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Shaui (Jun 17, 2010)

When I heard lady gaga playing the piano in a piano version of bad romance, well lemme just say, that's what changed my view of her musical legitimacy (I'm a pianist and I really think I have a good opinion of what a good performance sounds like, and lady gaga can play good enough for pop music )


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 17, 2010)

Gaga is crazy and obnoxious. and can sing well.
shes alright in my eyes.


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't "hate" anyone just because they might annoy me. Be careful with your words OP. Either that or get your priorities straight.

Now on to Gaga. Eh, she's okay. I love her music videos but her music is uninventive. Not terrible just sort if blah. I must admit she's got balls for the way she presents her work ( I don't mean that literally despite what the rumors are). Gaga's basically a woman who acts like a drag queen. It's pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 17, 2010)

I listened to like 30 seconds of 'bad romance'. I hurled.

I'm going back to my techno and hippy music.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 17, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I listened to like 30 seconds of 'bad romance'. I hurled.
> 
> I'm going back to my techno and hippy music.


 No see you are only getting half of it. You need to _see_ her stuff too. Like this. 

You should also check out the uncensored version as well.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> No see you are only getting half of it. You need to _see_ her stuff too. Like this.
> 
> You should also check out the uncensored version as well.


 THE PUSSY WAGON

Honestly, this music video confuses me so much


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> THE PUSSY WAGON
> 
> Honestly, this music video confuses me so much


 I actually got it.

She gets arrested from the murder she committed in the "Paparazzi" music video, Beyonce rescues her, and before they leave town, they decide to do one more bad antic.

Not that hard to get, IMO.


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> THE PUSSY WAGON
> 
> Honestly, this music video confuses me so much


 I treat her like I treat Cirque du Soleil and Middle School English. Everything's so symbolic that you can practically make it mean whatever you want.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I actually got it.
> 
> She gets arrested from the murder she committed in the "Paparazzi" music video, Beyonce rescues her, and before they leave town, they decide to do one more bad antic.
> 
> Not that hard to get, IMO.


 Now it makes sense (I forgot about Paparazzi), but it's just, even there it's still somewhat hard to follow 

But seriously, am I the only one here who recognizes that damn truck


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Now it makes sense (I forgot about Paparazzi), but it's just, even there it's still somewhat hard to follow
> 
> But seriously, am I the only one here who recognizes that damn truck


 
I did. Kill Bil for the win.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> I did. Kill Bil for the win.


 Good 

I was disappoint at first


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

There's also a Thelma and Louise reference in that video too. Her videos make me happy.


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Come to think of it, she references things in her videos almost as much a Hip-Hop references things in it's lyrics. Postmodernist music is awesome like that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There's also a Thelma and Louise reference in that video too. Her videos make me happy.


 I didn't catch that at first until someone pointed it out

Also a lot of product placement


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Good
> 
> I was disappoint at first









Kill Bill + Shania Twain =


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> No see you are only getting half of it. You need to _see_ her stuff too.


 
That's a real good indicator of quality music right there


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's a real good indicator of quality music right there


 
Actually I don't think she's really about music per se. It's more about making the music video the art form. Whether this is good or bad I guess is up to you.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Actually I don't think she's really about music per se. It's more about making the music video the art form. Whether this is good or bad I guess is up to you.


 Sometimes it's the music video that makes or breaks a song


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

I never thought of Gaga as simply a musical artist in the first place. You have to let go of your expectations about what an artist is or should be sometimes. This applies to any medium.


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes it's the music video that makes or breaks a song


 
That's so god damn stupid


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's so god damn stupid


 But it's true

Not saying that it just ruins the song entirely, but for really good songs, if the music video doesn't represent the song well visually, it somewhat kills the song


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's so god damn stupid


 
Get your head out of your ass


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's so god damn stupid


 
How do you figure?


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> How do you figure?


 
I don't know, I just see the whole concept of the music video as just some silly distraction put out there by record companies that doesn't really have a point except to get airtime to promote the song so more people will buy their shit. This most especially applies to the area of top 40 music. There have been a few good ones that I've seen, but most of them are just...dumb.

But even the quality of the video is besides the point. Why would a video have _any_ bearing on how good you think a song is? It doesn't make sense to me. I'm probably missing something because I don't see a music video as an entwined medium. The music is firmly separated from the video in my head.


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> I don't know, I just see the whole concept of the music video as just some silly distraction put out there by record companies that doesn't really have a point except to get airtime to promote the song so more people will buy their shit. This most especially applies to the area of top 40 music. There have been a few good ones that I've seen, but most of them are just...dumb.
> 
> But even the quality of the video is besides the point. Why would a video have _any_ bearing on how good you think a song is? It doesn't make sense to me.


 
It doesn't if you appreciate the artist just for the song. If you're looking at the song and the video as being the completed piece than yeah, what you film is valuable. I don't like Lady Gaga for her _music_. I like her for the aesthetic.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with Aden. Music isn't defined by the music video, and vice versa. They're seperate. But when you have a good music video, it may make you like the song more.

Kind of reminds me of AMVs. Just because you put music with a song doesn't mean that song is any better or worse than when it's not in the video.


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Liar said:


> I agree with Aden. *Music isn't defined by the music video, and vice versa. They're seperate*. But when you have a good music video, it may make you like the song more.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of AMVs. Just because you put music with a song doesn't mean that song is any better or worse than when it's not in the video.


 
I'm bolding this because as an artist I have to ask, "Why should it be"? I get what you're saying though.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

It's all about visuals 

Kind of like when they make a movie adaptation of a book 
Some people like to have the added visual effect, sometimes to compare it to how they visioned it


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's all about visuals
> 
> Kind of like when they make a movie adaptation of a book



I don't think that's a fair comparison. When you adapt a book for screen you're making an entirely new screenplay, and the screenplay is acted visually. A music video is just the untouched song (or a radio edit of the song) being played over a video that was made after the fact.



> Some people like to have the added visual effect, sometimes to compare it to how they visioned it


 
I suppose that's fair. Still, I'm the kind of person that likes to envision whatever I want when I listen to music. I dislike being tied to a specific image.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> I don't think that's a fair comparison. When you adapt a book for screen you're making an entirely new screenplay, and the screenplay is acted visually. A music video is just the untouched song (or a radio edit of the song) being played over a video that was made after the fact.


Book to movie adaptations are more about accuracy as opposed to actual visuals, granted that the movie is a solid adaptation of the book and not based off of it



Aden said:


> I suppose that's fair. Still, I'm the kind of person that likes to envision whatever I want when I listen to music. I dislike being tied to a specific image.


It's all about preference too, I guess


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

Liar said:


> I agree with Aden. *Music isn't defined by the music video, and vice versa. They're seperate.* But when you have a good music video, it may make you like the song more.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of AMVs. Just because you put music with a song doesn't mean that song is any better or worse than when it's not in the video.


 I bold this part to show when I take their side.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 17, 2010)

i actually like lady gaga. she's weird in her own way

i GREATLY DESPISE justin beiber


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a metalhead as well and i remember when MTV had metal like Megadeth,Queensryche,and other bands before they switched the format. And we headbangers got to stick together. \m/


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> i remember when MTV played music videos


 Fix'd for truth


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> I'm a metalhead as well and i remember when MTV had metal like Megadeth,Queensryche,and other bands before they switched the format. And we headbangers got to stick together. \m/


 
Shaddup


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 18, 2010)

Wait, what? MTV use to be good? When the hell did that happen?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with OP.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Wait, what? MTV use to be good? When the hell did that happen?



During the 80's when every rock band was selling out arenas.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> During the 80's when every rock band was selling out arenas.


 
...And the MTV wouldn't play Hip-Hop because it didn't think it was music. Another reason that decade sucked in my opinion.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...And the MTV wouldn't play Hip-Hop because it didn't think it was music. Another reason that decade sucked in my opinion.


 And the Yo MTV Raps came along (at least, that's what I believe it was called)

And now hip-hop and rap and the chart topping pop songs is all they play, and even that's pretty few and far between


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...And the MTV wouldn't play Hip-Hop because it didn't think it was music. Another reason that decade sucked in my opinion.


 
They had Yo! MTV Raps



> During a 1993 interview with Tupac Shakur and his Poetic Justice director John Singleton, Shakur boldly acknowledged on camera the fact that he assaulted the Hughes Brothers, who dismissed Shakur from a role in their movie Menace II Society. Ultimately, the interview proved to be enough evidence needed (since there weren't any known witnesses to the assault) to earn Shakur a 15 day jail sentence. During the camera "confession", Ed Lover physically attempted to restrain Shakur, to the point of putting his palm over Shakur's mouth, before he could say anything more considerably outrageous or incriminating.



Ahhh the good old days


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And the Yo MTV Raps came along (at least, that's what I believe it was called)
> 
> And now hip-hop and rap and the chart topping pop songs is all they play, and even that's pretty few and far between


 


Load_Blown said:


> They had Yo! MTV Raps


 
Not until '89 they didn't. It took them that long.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

Godammit that's the second time Willow has upstaged me tonight

MTV has always been pretty bad

So, you know. Not worth defending or anything


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

edied


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...And the MTV wouldn't play Hip-Hop because it didn't think it was music. Another reason that decade sucked in my opinion.



Rap isn't music,it's just done on a computer,versus rock/metal which is done with bass,guitar,drums,synth


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Rap isn't music,it's just done on a computer,versus rock/metal which is done with bass,guitar,drums,synth


 
Okay first off Hip-Hop=/=Rap. Rapping is just a small component. Second off, educate yourself dude. The way music is produced has nothing to do with it being music.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Rap isn't music,it's just done on a computer,versus rock/metal which is done with bass,guitar,drums,synth


 
That's your opinion. It most certainly IS music though.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not until '89 they didn't. It took them that long.


Not entirely sure how long MTV's been around 



Load_Blown said:


> Godammit that's the second time Willow has upstaged me tonight
> 
> MTV has always been pretty bad
> 
> So, you know. Not worth defending or anything


:3c

If I'm not mistaken, it was pretty good in the beginning, but then they started introducing shows and stuff




Rockerwolf said:


> Rap isn't music,it's just done on a computer,versus rock/metal which is done with bass,guitar,drums,synth


 Rap, what it used to be anyway, was lyrical poetry set to a certain beat usually put in iambic pentameter 
You're thinking about today's rap, still iambic, somewhat lyrical, but over-saturated in all this computerized, autotune bullshit


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 18, 2010)

rap is ew


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Rap, what it used to be anyway, was lyrical poetry set to a certain beat usually put in iambic pentameter
> You're thinking about today's rap, still iambic, somewhat lyrical, but over-saturated in all this computerized, autotune bullshit


 


KooksNmonsters said:


> rap is ew


 
Maybe not anymore...


----------



## Boondawks (Jun 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Fuck you, I have sausage fingers.
> 
> And the keys are close together.


 
Maybe if you didn't eat nine tacos a day, you'd be able to spell.

Hey, you could even look like Lady Gaga!



Browder said:


> Come to think of it, she references things in her videos almost as much a Hip-Hop references things in it's lyrics. Postmodernist music is awesome like that.


 
Lady Gaga is about as postmodern as Michelangelo.


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2010)

Who would ever want to look like.....that?  That would be worse than having the voice of Justin Beiber.  Maybe.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Who would ever want to look like.....that?  That would be worse than having the voice of Justin Beiber.  Maybe.


 No, having Justin Bieber's voice is pretty bad


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

I WANT TO EAT HER BOX


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No, having Justin Bieber's voice is pretty bad


 
There's a kid at my (now former) school who I _swear_ is a castrato.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> Lady Gaga is about as postmodern as Michelangelo.


 Demonstrates medium awareness? Check. Unconventional Narration? Check. Breaks the Fourth Wall? Check.

:|


----------



## Bando (Jun 18, 2010)

All this talk of Bieber makes me want to post a better version of him.

[yt]IvmIzxO0-n4[/yt]


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

If Lady Gaga started singing and doing Heavy Metal,then i'd be a fan.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> All this talk of Bieber makes me want to post a better version of him.
> 
> [yt]IvmIzxO0-n4[/yt]



Can we make fun of the Jonas Brothers too?


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Demonstrates medium awareness? Check. Unconventional Narration? Check. Breaks the Fourth Wall? Check.
> 
> :|


 
Wait, how does a singer break the fourth wall?  

"La la la, holy shit I'm singin' a sooooong, in a recording booth, la la la?"


----------



## Bando (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Can we make fun of the Jonas Brothers too?


 
Too easy to mock them, besides then I'd have to find more creative remixes.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Wait, how does a singer break the fourth wall?
> 
> "La la la, holy shit I'm singin' a sooooong, in a recording booth, la la la?"



In  the "Telephone" video another one of her songs "Paper Gangsta" was playing in the background for a bit.


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> In  the "Telephone" video another one of her songs "Paper Gangsta" was playing in the background for a bit.


 
I don't know if that's breaking the fourth wall so much as it is just making a reference to herself.

Like how Kubrick put in the soundtrack to 2001 in one of the shots in A Clockwork Orange, as opposed to when Mathew Broderick kept talking to the audience in Ferris Bueler.


----------



## Boondawks (Jun 18, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> "La la la, holy shit I'm singin' a sooooong, in a recording booth, la la la?"


 
A recording booth?

I'm imagining a padded telephone booth.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I don't know if that's breaking the fourth wall so much as it is just making a reference to herself.
> 
> Like how Kubrick put in the soundtrack to 2001 in one of the shots in A Clockwork Orange, as opposed to when Mathew Broderick kept talking to the audience in Ferris Bueler.


 Hmmm. I guess you're right. Still being self referential is definitely a sign of postmodernism. I guess only Hip-hop consistently breaks the fourth wall.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> During the 80's when every rock band was selling out arenas.


 
MTV sucked back then too. They did back then what they're doing now: playing a bunch of crappy videos from a crappy bands that nobody really cares about, except for the mainstream whores.

And regarding Lady Gaga going metal.. I still wouldn't buy her shit.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> If Lady Gaga started singing and doing Heavy Metal,then i'd be a fan.


 
We get it, you're a metal fan and everything else sucks. Shut the hell up.


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

KooksNMonsters said:
			
		

> rap is ew



Cool story.

Also, I enjoy watching music videos, because it gives artists the opportunity to add another layer to their songs. Of course, some acts squander this opportunity by filling the video with vanity shots of themselves and nothing more, but I believe Gaga is successful in not squandering this opportunity, by giving all her videos since Paparazzi some sort of storyline. It brings a new dimension to her craft, much like her concerts which take the form of an actual theatrical show, and I respect her immensely for that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> We get it, you're a metal fan and everything else sucks. Shut the hell up.


 I honestly hate when people focus on one particular genre of music and everything is beneath it

Don't knock it 'til you try it


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 18, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> *They're* music sucks.
> Which celebrity do you hate?


 
*à² _à² *
i agree though, she sucks...

and i generally hate most celebreties. most of them are dickheads and drug addicts and society still thinks they are better than everyone else DX i hate this concept...


----------



## Hir (Jun 18, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Okay. Honestly Lady Gaga is the same format as Madonna.
> 
> They both suck.
> 
> They're music sucks.


 That's nice. Also, nice grammar fail.



KittyKat said:


> Which  celebrity do you hate?


Justin Bieber.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Justin Bieber.


 I actually have respect for him, even though I don't like his music. He can easily make fun of himself, and that's a good characteristic to have.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Rap isn't music,it's just done on a computer,versus rock/metal which is done with bass,guitar,drums,synth


 
Wow 

+ \m/



Mega genre tool arent you?


GOD IM GOING TO HAVE A FUCKING  STROKE


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Wow
> 
> + \m/
> 
> ...


 
I had to click the post link to believe that he actually said that
god damn


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> I had to click the post link to believe that he actually said that
> god damn


 
Sounds like a metalhead off of Last.fm I know.


Typical.


----------



## Hir (Jun 20, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Rap isn't music,it's just done on a computer,versus rock/metal which is done with bass,guitar,drums,synth


 Okay, make me a good rap song. Deadline is tomorrow.

If it's so easy to do, obviously you can do it, right?

Also

>implying metal only uses those instruments
>implying metal isn't done on a computer
>implying rap isn't music by your personal (and biased) taste
>implying you have the authority and knowhow to tell us what is and isn't music
>implying you have listened to any rap that isn't mainstream to come to that conclusion
>implying music done on a computer is inferior to music that isn't
>implying metal and rock are the only genres to use those instruments
>implying tha-Oh fuck this I'll be here all day.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I actually have respect for him, even though I don't like his music. He can easily make fun of himself, and that's a good characteristic to have.


He's probably well-aware he doesn't have any talent, too. I don't blame him, though what with the paycheck and all.

EDIT: Time to get critical here:

I just put on 'Poker Face' and I must say it's actually pretty decent. Not exactly meaningful as far as the lyrics go but I do love the metallic kind of feel to the song. The scat singing in the beginning of 'Bad Romance' still makes me want to hurl, though. I prefer the likes of Dusty Springfield and Joss Stone over gaga as well, some of their stuff (pop-soul) will always beat modern pop in my view.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you for stating the obvious, Kitty Kat.


----------



## Ben (Jun 20, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Thank you for stating the obvious, Kitty Kat.


 
And thank you for making a incredibly useless post, Glaice. We're always glad to have you here.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> He's probably well-aware he doesn't have any talent, too. I don't blame him, though what with the paycheck and all.
> 
> EDIT: Time to get critical here:
> 
> I just put on 'Poker Face' and I must say it's actually pretty decent. Not exactly meaningful as far as the lyrics go but I do love the metallic kind of feel to the song. The scat singing in the beginning of 'Bad Romance' still makes me want to hurl, though. I prefer the likes of Dusty Springfield and Joss Stone over gaga as well, some of their stuff (pop-soul) will always beat modern pop in my view.


 
The singing at the beginning of Bad Romance is not scat. At all. Louis Armstrong and Ella Fitzgerald are turning over in their graves. Oh and Poker Face hints at her bisexuality if you dig deeper.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh and Poker Face hints at her bisexuality if you dig deeper.


 
Beat me to it. But yeah, it has meaning, Slyck.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Speaking of Poker Face, Lady Gaga loves this song because it's frank about sexuality and samples her. This is totally not an excuse to post Kid, Cudi by the way. 

[yt]Xt22KvnRSL4[/yt]


----------



## Korex (Jun 21, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Thank you ;D
> *And Ke$ha does suck too* ;P


 
 Taylor Swift + Crack =  Ke$ha 
Kesha's voice kinda...you know "SUCKED" when she was live


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

I despise Lady GuyGuy... But you shouldn't really make a thread just to bash someone's musical preferences.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Korex said:


> Taylor Swift + Crack =  Ke$ha
> Kesha's voice kinda...you know "SUCKED" when she was live


 
That's because all modern music is used with autotune. There is no such thing as real musical talent anymore... Literally...


----------



## Eske (Aug 23, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> That's because all modern music is used with autotune. There is no such thing as real musical talent anymore... Literally...


 
Yes there is, you're just looking in the wrong genres.
Actually, I take that back.  Even in pop music there is real talent.  Like Beyonce.  Don't tell me that woman can't sing. 

Also, I know we're just supposed to report necros and not say anything, but this is getting old.  Please stop digging up old threads.  Thanks.


----------



## Jude (Aug 23, 2010)

Will you remember Ke$ha in 10 years? no.
Lady Gaga? Probably.

She is actually a pretty original pop artists who takes various pop elements and creates this wonderful tone out it. She can play the piano and sing very well. You may not like here for her music, but you gotta admit, she is one hell of an influence to pop in general. I'd say she's up there with the likes of Michael Jackson and Prince, just more modern.

This is coming from a guy who despises most pop music.

EDIT: OSHI-Necro. Didn't even notice that.


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Lady GaGa and Madonna are simple marketing geniuses

Lady GaGA has hopped on board the idea of "Bad publicity is good publicity"

She gets you to talk about her, which gets you promoting her, thus free advertising

The fact that she can make very catchy electro music is just a bonus on her part

This thread proves me right


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

Like her or hate her, Lady Gaga deserves respect. 

She went to Juilliard, which is the most prestigious fine arts college in the country, if not the world.

She writes all her music, she does all her choreography, she designs all those crazy outfits she wears, and she's got a heck of a good voice.


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Like her or hate her, Lady Gaga deserves respect.
> 
> She went to Juilliard, which is the most prestigious fine arts college in the country, if not the world.
> 
> She writes all her music, she does all her choreography, she designs all those crazy outfits she wears, and she's got a heck of a good voice.



But her performing abilities lack ;-;


----------



## Slyck (Aug 23, 2010)

She's alright. Despite the rather mediocre lyrics in some of her songs I'll admit there is a good sound. Look at it this way, if you were in her position, making upwards of hundreds of thousands of dollars per year, would you stop making music just because you're not the greatest in the world? No? Okay then. Shut up.




Pianowolfy said:


> and she's got a heck of a good voice.


 Autotune grasshoppa.



Browder said:


> The singing at the beginning of Bad Romance is  not scat. At all. Louis Armstrong and Ella Fitzgerald are turning over  in their graves. Oh and Poker Face hints at her bisexuality if you dig  deeper.


Yea but did you see that pun?!?!



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Beat me to it. But yeah, it has meaning, Slyck.


 'Meaning' can be found in almost anything depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Autotune grasshoppa.


 
My god, I don't think you've ever said anything this dumb. I mean, I don't mean to be a rabid Lady Gaga fan, but you've pretty much admitted that you don't even know what Autotune_ is._


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Autotune grasshoppa.


 
She sings well without it. Sides, her voice is rly powerful. I've seen her do an interview and she's got this little soft voice, but then when she sings it's like BAM!


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Autotune grasshoppa.


 
Auto-tune gives a more robotic sound (TPAIN -_-)

Gaga is more likely to use pitch-correction

And you can clearly hear the corrections if you listen to her acapellas

When her voice gets mixed with the instrumentals the corrections are completely un-noticable

Thus making people belive she has the voice of a god and etc



Pianowolfy said:


> She sings well without it. Sides, her voice is rly powerful. I've seen her do an interview and she's got this little soft voice, but then when she sings it's like BAM!


 
And thats where pitch correction comes in


----------



## Slyck (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> She sings well without it. Sides, her voice is rly powerful. I've seen her do an interview and she's got this little soft voice, but then when she sings it's like BAM!


 Fair enough.



Ben said:


> My god, I don't think you've ever said anything this  dumb. I mean, I don't mean to be a rabid Lady Gaga fan, but you've  pretty much admitted that you don't even know what Autotune_  is._


Autotune nowadays means any artificial voice enhancement /  pitch correction. lern2bandaidVSbandage


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Autotune nowadays means any artificial voice enhancement /  pitch correction. lern2bandaidVSbandage


 

Errr not really

If i go to my studio and pull up auto tune, it adjusts to the straight note

Where as pitch correction smoothly pulls you to the correct note where as being even slightly out of tune


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Autotune grasshoppa.


 
I'm sure this has already been posted at least once but...
[yt]laIr_d0hFB8[/yt]

Pure voice audio here.


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> And thats where pitch correction comes in


 Almost every artist uses pitch correction when it comes to albums, now that it's available. 

Though not every artist's live voice is the same as their album voice.


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> Almost every artist uses pitch correction when it comes to albums, now that it's available.
> 
> Though not every artist's live voice is the same as their album voice.



Oh yea im very aware of that, even I use it

But artists shouldnt let a computer completely manipulate their recorded voice form their performing voice *cough* Katy Perry *cough*

And artists like GaGa shouldnt use pitch correction during their live performances (and yes she does use it)


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Pure voice audio here.



Don't forget this.

[yt]l3R3KqrJAI4[/yt]



> And artists like GaGa shouldnt use pitch correction during their live performances (and yes she does use it)



Do you actually have a source on this, or are we just talking out of our asses as usual?


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> But artists shouldnt let a computer completely manipulate their recorded voice form their performing voice *cough* Katy Perry *cough*


 The reason why people edit and enhance CD audio is to cut out any unwanted noise, as well as correct certain pitches. It's all about quality. That's not to say you should rely completely on audio enhancing technology though, you still have to actually put in the effort.


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> The reason why people edit and enhance CD audio is to cut out any unwanted noise, as well as correct certain pitches. It's all about quality. That's not to say you should rely completely on audio enhancing technology though, you still have to actually put in the effort.


 
Agreed, studio effects are there to help certain portions of a song or lyrics sound good, not for an 'artist' to be able to make themself sound better, if they don't sound good outside of the studio

If an artist just wants to make good music but they dont sound good, then they should stick with making instrumentals, or even remixing other songs for that matter



DarkAssassinFurry said:


> That's because all modern music is used with autotune. There is no such thing as real musical talent anymore... Literally...


 
Also i disagree with this, the talent is so out there, its just starting to come out of the producers, and not the performers

But there are alot of artists out there with talent, but talent doesnt just stick to singing, it can be producing, lyric-writing, or even just playing an instrument.. 'Stefani Germonatta' has lyrical talent and talent on piano playing


----------



## Morroke (Aug 23, 2010)

Ben said:


> Even if someone doesn't like Gaga's music, it's impossible not to admire her strength as a role model, and her visual creativity. I absolutely adore her for bringing back long-form music videos. :3c


 
Pretty much this, so hard

But my hard I mean I am

If I was a guy

And Lady Gaga was a chick


----------



## A10pex (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't like her but I won't say she sucks, she has bad taste in clothes (why can't you dress like a normal person) and her songs get stuck in your head and don't leave. 
But celebs I don't like, top would have to be Tom Cruse


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

A10pex said:


> (why can't you dress like a normal person)


 

Marketing.


----------



## The DK (Aug 24, 2010)

ive always thought she was trying to be like madonna and how she was in the 80s


----------



## A10pex (Aug 24, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Marketing.


I sure as hell wouldn't dress like that, even if I was hugely popular


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

A10pex said:


> I sure as hell wouldn't dress like that, even if I was hugely popular


 
It gets you to talk about her

Talking = Publicity
Publicity = Good publicity
Good publicity = Advertising
Advertising = Sales
Sales = PROFIT!!1!11!1!


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 24, 2010)

Lady Gaga sucks!?

Heavy: Not big suprise.


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

I personally love gaga â™¥

She allows my inner fag out xD


----------



## Nyedyr (Aug 25, 2010)

I really respect Lady Gaga. She's a good person. Her music isn't my favorite, but I do like Bad Romance and Paparazzi. I didn't care for Poker Face or anything else, really. Part of her appeal to me, is her costumes, especially in Bad Romance. The costume where she wears that mask to cover her eyes? I don't know why, but I think that's amazing.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 25, 2010)

I personally don't hate Lady Gaga.  I actually like some of her songs. So yah.
I hate Justin Beiber.  He's the devil, yo P;


----------



## Taralack (Aug 25, 2010)

P-Poker face P-P-Poker face~


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

she has talent ill give her that and a very good marketing team but i tend to like older music say 1940s-1980s
she has a song or 2 i like but most musicians do and i very rarely find someone that likes an artist whole album


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2010)

The DK said:


> ive always thought she was trying to be like madonna and how she was in the 80s


 That's the point I believe



Jagged said:


> I hate Justin Beiber.  He's the devil, yo P;


This.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 25, 2010)

Willow said:


> This.


 
That.  8D  

*was dropped many times as a child*


----------



## Waffles (Aug 25, 2010)

I dislike her because she's overley GAUDY. People say "oh her outfits are amazing" But NO, they look ugly and as if they were designed by a 4 year old. 
/raeg


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2010)

Waffles said:


> I dislike her because she's overley GAUDY. People say "oh her outfits are amazing" But NO, they look ugly and as if they were designed by a 4 year old.
> /raeg


 Some of the outfits are okay, but some like the prosthetic bubbles or the Kermit the frog dress thing, not so much.


----------



## Ben (Aug 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Some of the outfits are okay, but some like the prosthetic bubbles or the Kermit the frog dress thing, not so much.


 
I'm pretty sure the Kermit the Frog thing was just a joke. It's just the fact that it was so ridiculous that allowed it to live on into countless parodies.


----------



## Clutch (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't mind any of them. I really don't mind any music, besides Gospel.


----------



## Cam (Aug 26, 2010)

Clutch said:


> I don't mind any of them. I really don't mind any music, besides Gospel.


 

Country

Dear god it sucks


----------



## Xenke (Aug 27, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Country
> 
> Dear god it sucks


 
I am from the South, I take offense to that.
it really does suck


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 27, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Lady Gaga's music has a beat that brings my mood up.
> That's all I give a fuck about.
> 
> Some celebrities I hate hearing about are Miley Cyrus, Paris Hilton, Bill Kaulitz, the white-haired chick singer from MCR, anything ICP, anything Slipknot, Criss Angel, and that tranny guy that hosted The Pickup Artist.


 
Thank you.  That's why I listen to her.  She's fun, and she has tonnes of talent.  Hell, if Ozzy endorses her and says she's amazing, I'm not going to argue with that.  Her music is very versatile, but what get's airtime is the pop stuff.  I admire her as an artist, and as an intelligent business woman.   

This is coming from a diehard Tool and NIN fan.

But shockingly even I have to admit that as much as I hated Paris Hilton, I am impressed by her sometimes.  Any socialite that can make fun of themselves by taking on those types of trust fund kid roles that either get mocked or get their comeuppance in horror films gets my salute.

For example, as a pagan god who kills people:
[yt]BP5OqnW2vE0[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Man, that takes balls to say on a website where most people are LGBT...
> 
> I have a gay friend who loves Lady Gaga.


 
...I don't understand where the stereotype of gays liking Lady Gaga came from. I'm about as gay as it gets and I can't stand that cunt.


----------



## Cam (Aug 27, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> ...I don't understand where the stereotype of gays liking Lady Gaga came from. I'm about as gay as it gets and I can't stand that cunt.



Most of her marketing strategies are aimed towards the gay population

Also she shows gay pride by attending rallies, also asking during her concert where "all her gays are at"


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 27, 2010)

She's ok.. I don't really like her... But my brother.. out of all people that I know. LOVES!!!!! her...


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 28, 2010)

Marc Mues states this clearly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LGYSeckYNw
anyway there's a big difference
Madonna can sing great, Lady Gaga can't and is nothing more than an attention whore


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 28, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Most of her marketing strategies are aimed towards the gay population
> 
> Also she shows gay pride by attending rallies, also asking during her concert where "all her gays are at"


 
No wonder I hate the gay community more than the furry community.


----------



## Cam (Aug 28, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> No wonder I hate the gay community more than the furry community.



GaGa will aim for the furries next, shell start wearing fur-suits on stage xD


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 28, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Thank you ;D
> And Ke$ha does suck too ;P



Wait, that name ACTUALLY has that dollar sign in it?

God DAMMIT, that really pisses me off.



cmrnmrphy said:


> GaGa will aim for the furries next, shell start wearing fur-suits on stage xD


 
She already kinda does with those weird rags she puts on, it makes her look more and more like some insane lunatic who takes random shit from everyday life and slaps it on him/her and calls it clothing.


----------



## Cam (Aug 28, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> She already kinda does with those weird rags she puts on, it makes her look more and more like some insane lunatic who takes random shit from everyday life and slaps it on him/her and calls it clothing.



What this thing?

[video=youtube;yieoAKFUybo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yieoAKFUybo[/video]

I have the weirdest feeling shes gonna come on stage one day in total fursuit, and I will probably inflict self harm somehow


----------



## Kayze (Aug 28, 2010)

Bad Romance, Alejandro, and Telephone.

Three songs I love, fuck you OP.

Also meh about the look. It's all about being outrageous, that's the point.


----------



## Pandio (Aug 29, 2010)

Rap. Rap, and any music form that takes no skill at all. Metal, all I hear is a bunch of growling. Anyone can growl. Or rap, it's just talk singing >_> "oh look at meee, i can talk fast weeeee" |:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 29, 2010)

Pandio said:


> Rap. Rap, and any music form that takes no skill at all. Metal, all I hear is a bunch of growling. Anyone can growl. Or rap, it's just talk singing >_> "oh look at meee, i can talk fast weeeee" |:


 
but if you put them together....


SOLID. GOLD.


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2010)

Pandio said:


> Rap. Rap, and any music form that takes no skill at all. Metal, all I hear is a bunch of growling. Anyone can growl. Or rap, it's just talk singing >_> "oh look at meee, i can talk fast weeeee" |:


 
It sounds like you would be able to whip up good rap lyrics then. Right now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 29, 2010)

[yt]Ff2ync9k918[/yt]

YA GOT THE RAP YA GOT THE METAL WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR???


----------



## Cam (Aug 29, 2010)

Kayze said:


> Bad Romance, Alejandro, and Telephone.
> 
> Three songs I love, fuck you OP.
> 
> Also meh about the look. It's all about being outrageous, that's the point.



Those three are fucking amazing 

â™¥!


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Aug 30, 2010)

I like Gaga. Actually, I like most all music. What I really hate are artists that repeat the same three notes, and sing completely monotone. Talk about rubbish.


----------

